# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Autonomous Robot Painting, GCtronic, Lugano, Ticino, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - GCtronic

gctronic.com/doc/index.php/Autonomous_Robot_Painting

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Robot Painting

Published on Jun 10, 2014




> This video shows robotics and art mixed together. Since the Elisa-3 robot is able to move vertically we got the idea to put the Elisa-3 inside a picture frame and let it perform various animations. We designed also a charging station to let the frame be animated continuously by the Elisa-3.

----------


## Airicist

Elisa-3 frame blackboard

Published on Dec 10, 2014




> Elisa-3 robot can interact with blackboard's content.

----------

